# Eine Frage zum Bootskauf( aus Pfändung)



## kefal (2. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
auf der Suche nach einem Liegeplatz habe ich ein Angebot vom Inhaber eines Bootshauses bekommen.
Weil ein Bootsbesitzer seine Liegeplatzmieten nicht gezahlt hat, und wohl auch nicht zahlen kann, hat der Vermieter von seinem Pfändungsrecht (so hat er sich ausgedrückt) gebrauch gemacht und das Motorboot einbehalten.
Ich werde es mir morgen ansehen, da ich aber von Booten überhaupt keine Ahnung habe nun folgende Fragen:


Gibt es bei den Booten so was ähnliches wie ein Fahrzeugbrief ?
Es soll auch einen kleinen Motor haben, auch hier irgendein Brief/Schein was ich haben muß um es anmelden/versichern ....??? zu können/müssen.
Worauf sollte ich noch achten, ausser das es kein Loch, Riss usw. hat?



Ja es tut mir Leid , so viele Fragen aber mir ist erst vor wenigen Tagen eingefallen mich nach einem Angelboot umzusehen, und bevor ich mich schlau machen konnte dieses Angebot. Das allerwichtigste ist das ich auch gleich ein Landliegeplatz bekomme.

Ich werde damit hauptsächlich in der Unterhavel, und den Havelseen angeln.





Danke vorab


Gruß
 Kefal






PS: Es ist ein kleines ca. 4-5 m Boot/ Preis unter 1000 €


----------



## dreampike (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Frage zum Bootskauf( aus Pfändung)*

Hat der Liegeplatzvermieter das Boot einfach einbehalten oder hat er sein Pfändungsrecht ausgeübt und einen gerichtlichen Beschluss erwirkt und legal das Eigentum an dem Boot erworben? Da würde ich vor dem Kauf konkret nachfragen...


----------



## kefal (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Frage zum Bootskauf( aus Pfändung)*



dreampike schrieb:


> Hat der Liegeplatzvermieter das Boot einfach einbehalten oder hat er sein Pfändungsrecht ausgeübt und einen gerichtlichen Beschluss erwirkt und legal das Eigentum an dem Boot erworben? Da würde ich vor dem Kauf konkret nachfragen...




Werde ich morgen mal fragen, Danke für den Tip


----------



## Tommes63 (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Frage zum Bootskauf( aus Pfändung)*



dreampike schrieb:


> 1. Hat der Liegeplatzvermieter das Boot einfach einbehalten
> 
> 2. oder hat er sein Pfändungsrecht ausgeübt und einen gerichtlichen Beschluss erwirkt und legal das Eigentum an dem Boot erworben? Da würde ich vor dem Kauf konkret nachfragen...


 Wenn zweiteres, dann sollten auch die Bootspapiere mit dabei sein.
 Ein Boot mit Motor mußt du beim WSA anmelden. Das geht mit Eigentumsnachweis, sonst besteht der Verdacht du hättest es ev. geklaut. Dann bekommst du eine Registriernummer, die wird am Boot angebracht.
Vielleicht gibt es noch abweichende Regelungen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ev. weiß einer besser Bescheid. Z.B. kleiner Motor bis 3 od. 4PS geht auch ohne Regigistrierung. Bin mal mit Schlauchboot+2,5PS kontrolliert worden, da war keine Registrierung nötig und somit auch keine Bootspapiere vorhanden.


----------



## 63°Nord (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Frage zum Bootskauf( aus Pfändung)*

Hallo Metal, den Liegeplatz würde ich mir sichern.
So etwas gibt es ja nicht alle Tage.  Vor dem Kauf des Bootes erst Mal die Rechtssicherheit genauestens prüfen.(lassen)
Das Mieten ist die eine Sache, der Kauf des Bootes eine völlig andere und das insbesondere wenn die Eigentumsverhältnisse nicht geklärt sind.


----------



## kefal (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Frage zum Bootskauf( aus Pfändung)*

Danke,
eigentlich müsste der Bootshausbesitzer sich auch in solchen Sachen auskennen, mal sehen was er so über die Eigentumsverhältnisse so erzählt, wenn es plausibel klingt.
Dann muß ich ja noch sehen wie das Boot und der Motor so aussehen, bin mal gespannt.
Wie ist es eigentlich mit Versicherung usw. benötigt man eine Spezielle für Boote.


----------



## 63°Nord (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Frage zum Bootskauf( aus Pfändung)*

Hallo kefal,
In DE kann man so ziemlich alles versichern, natürlich auch ein Boot. Es gibt Haftpflicht-Versicherung und auch Kaskoversicherungen. Was gebraucht wird muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich habe für meinen 4,50m mit 3,5 PS keine. Ich brauche es auch nicht registrieren lassen(wegen 3,5PS)


----------



## kefal (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Frage zum Bootskauf( aus Pfändung)*

So, ich war vor Ort und habe mir das ganze angesehen.
Also der Bootshausbesitzer gibt mir einen offiziellen Kaufvertrag, das Boot ist in sein Eigentum übergegengen, alles ist/wird schriftlich festgehalten. Der Motor (8 PS) wurde vom Platzwart gewartet, und läuft einwandfrei. Das Boot ist ca. 4,20m lang und 1,45 breit aus GFK, ist seit 2-3 Jahren im Wasser und noch nicht untergegangen , hat mehrerer Lackschichten und ist ein wenig verwittert. Einen Tank, Anker, Rutenhalter und einiges an angebautem gebamsel ( uner anderem am Heck und Bug solche Rohrhalter, sollen wohl fürs ankern mit irgenwelchen Rohren die man in den Grund rammt o.ä sein ?)  

Ich könnte einen Landliegeplatz mit Slipwagen für knapp 50€/Monat bekommen fals er noch was findet, falls das Boot Beschädigungen haben sollte nimmt er es auch wieder zurück, wir im Vertrag festgehalten.
Preis unter 1000 €


Da hat sich vor Ort noch eine 2. Möglichkeit aufgetan, 

und zwar die Mitgliedschaft in einem Angelverein, Jahresgebühr 260 € inkl Liegeplatz, jetzt bin ich noch mehr am überlegen |kopfkrat


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Frage zum Bootskauf( aus Pfändung)*

Bin ja mit den Bootspreisen in D nicht vertraut, aber 1000€??? |bigeyes

Wenn der Motor im gleichen Zustand wie das Boot ist... 



Für die Kohle kriegt man hier schon was in zwei Bootsklassen höher mit 25-30PS in alt, aber gepflegt.
Legt man zwei, drei Scheinchen drauf, sogar mit Trailer.


Will Dir das Ding aber ganz sicher nicht mies machen.
Wenn das Innenleben ok ist (kein faules Holz bzw. nasser Schaum unterm GFK) kannst Du damit noch lange Freude haben.
Und wenn der Motor läuft:
 Für (führerscheinfreie) ABs werden ja Phantasiepreise gezahlt...





Aber kuck vorher, was Du sonst so für das Geld bekommen kannst...


----------



## kefal (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Frage zum Bootskauf( aus Pfändung)*

Gut das Holz für den Boden ist durchgemodert, ist halt nen Moderboot:q, aber das kann ich ja mal neu bauen. 

 Motor ist ein alter Johnson 8 PS der läuft sauber ( Aussage Platzwart der die auch wartet)


Boot inkl. Motor 600 €, kriege Ihn bestimm auf 500 € runter.
Für einen gut gepflegten Anka mit AB werden so ab 1500 verlangt, das ist zwar kein Anka aber auch vergleichbare liegen auch um die 1200


----------



## sebwu (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Frage zum Bootskauf( aus Pfändung)*

ich hätte auch gleich zugeschlagen.




viel spass damit


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Frage zum Bootskauf( aus Pfändung)*



kefal schrieb:


> Gut das Holz für den Boden ist durchgemodert, ist halt nen Moderboot:q, aber das kann ich ja mal neu bauen.
> 
> Motor ist ein alter Johnson 8 PS der läuft sauber ( Aussage Platzwart der die auch wartet)
> 
> ...



Die Anka bekommst du auch preiswerter und ein gebrauchter 5ps Motor kostet auch kein Vermögen und reicht für die Anka allemale.

A er was ich wirklich teurer finde, sind die 50 Öcken im Monat  für einen Stellplatz an Land.


----------



## kefal (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Frage zum Bootskauf( aus Pfändung)*

Bei uns hier in Berlin Spandau bekommst Du so gut wie kein Liegeplatz mehr. Da sind die 50 € inkl. Slipwagen günstig.
Meine 2.Option ist ein Anglerverein wo ein Liegeplatz bis ca 5,40 m inkl. ist. Ein wenig Vereinsarbeit wird mir auch nicht schaden, mal sehen wenn die Chemie stimmt.


----------



## gründler (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Frage zum Bootskauf( aus Pfändung)*

Ich bezahle für einen 5m langen eigenen (jedes Boot hat einen eigenen) Vereinssteg 40€ im Jahr,die Preise von Segelclubs Häfen etc.liegen bei 100-500€ im Jahr (Niedersachsen).

|wavey:


----------



## 63°Nord (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Frage zum Bootskauf( aus Pfändung)*

Bei Vergleich der beiden Möglichkeiten würde ich den Angelverein vorziehen.


----------



## Fr33 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Frage zum Bootskauf( aus Pfändung)*

Moin,

 so ein GFK Boot ist ne feine Sache, wenn sich drum gekümmert wird. Auf jeden Fall den Kahn mal an Land ziehen und schauen. Ist da auch ein Trailer dabei? Denn im Winter ist immer die Zeit das Boot mal sauber zu machen, sachen zu erneuern und mal drüber zu streichen etc.

 Der 8PS Johnson wird ein 2 Takter sein oder? Mit bischen Pflege halten die ganz gut. Fahren aber mit Gemisch, was in einigen Gewässern schon verboten wurde. 

 Die Sache mit dem Angelverein hört sich interessant an. Kommt aber aufs Gewässer an und welche Möglichkeiten du hier hast. Aber meist kostet so ne Vereinsmitgliedschaft ja schon min was so ein Bootsplatz kostet.


----------



## kefal (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Frage zum Bootskauf( aus Pfändung)*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> so ein GFK Boot ist ne feine Sache, wenn sich drum gekümmert wird. Auf jeden Fall den Kahn mal an Land ziehen und schauen. Ist da auch ein Trailer dabei? Denn im Winter ist immer die Zeit das Boot mal sauber zu machen, sachen zu erneuern und mal drüber zu streichen etc.
> 
> ...




Ja, der ist wohl ein 2 Takter aber hier ist wohl noch Bestandsschutz. Trailer ist nicht dabei, ich werde mal sehen was der Angelverein so bietet, vielleicht haben die ja eine Slipanlage wo man den Kahn auf Böcke o.ä. stellen kann.
Die Vereinsmitgliedschaft kostet im Jahr ca .280 € + einmalige Aufnahmegebühr. Die soz. Einrichtungen haben sich auch gut angehört.


----------



## Tommes63 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Frage zum Bootskauf( aus Pfändung)*



kefal schrieb:


> mal sehen wenn die Chemie stimmt.


 Sollte das für beide Seiten in Ordnung gehen, würde ich auch zum Verein raten, obwohl ich mit großer Vereinsmeierei Probleme hätte, gibts bei uns im Verein Gott sei Dank nicht, könnte ja in diesem auch so sein.


Angelkahn + Motor für 600 Öcken, würd ich auch machen. Zumindest das Boot sieht doch auf den Bildern garnicht so schlecht  aus.


Bei eurer Bootsdichte in Berlin macht eine Versicherung (wenigstens Haftpflicht) Sinn und kostet nicht die Welt. Im Booteforum sind viele bei Norman (Blaue Elise) versichert, gute Preise, guter Sevice, vor allem im Schadenfall. Soll jetzt keine Werbung sein, gibt auch noch etliche andere Versicherungen.


Ich drück die Daumen daß alles gut geht, vom Boot angeln macht auch wesentlich mehr Spaß#6.


----------

